# Black & White points



## sargan (Jul 8, 2014)

I used to use PhotoShop ... and to correct many of my pictures (many are underwater images)

The useful tool I liked was using the Levels  'eyedropper' to select a part of image that should be black and same for white point .... this very accurately set up levels range.

Is there a way of doing this in Lightroom (recent convert)  ... only aware of 'neutral grey' balance set.


----------



## Chris_N (Jul 8, 2014)

I am a fairly new user to LR but as far as I am aware there is no black level eyedropper. You will have to adjust the black point by moving the black slider to the left with the black level clipping monitor turned on. 

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/918411

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 8, 2014)

You can also hold down the "alt/option" key while moving the slider, this will flash off all but the threshold pixels being affected by the slider so you can more clearly see where in the image you are inducing clipping. This works on exposure and the 4 tone group sliders.


----------



## ConnieR (Jul 11, 2014)

That's one main thing  I like about Photoshop better than LR. I usually use LR for processing my images, but I find myself going in to PS a lot of times to use the Levels there, because it's much easier than LR.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 12, 2014)

ConnieR said:


> That's one main thing  I like about Photoshop better than LR. I usually use LR for processing my images, but I find myself going in to PS a lot of times to use the Levels there, because it's much easier than LR.



I think its a question of what you get used to using. I also used to use PS before I migrated to LR and I too used levels extensively. I hadn't used PS for years and recently had the opportunity to play with a few photos in the latest version of PS and amazingly I found levels somewhat clunky !


----------

